# Are you a genius ?



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

ARE YOU A GENIUS ? 




​


----------



## Arioche (Aug 5, 2009)

Totally!
<3
​


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob (Jan 1, 2010)

is someone doubting my intellectual skills? I mean Come On!! This is me! Like there can be any doubt


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

According to the Perseus system.


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

Arioche said:


> Totally!
> <3
> ​





I expect you are a Nymph or a Dryad



​


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

Perseus, will you make a D&D-esque iteration of your Perseus System?

...please? :O


----------



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

Unfortunately, No.

I am a *Pea* per The Perseus Vegetable Test.​


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

Hell yeah.


I'm a lazy Otter.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

According to your system, I am. I wonder why Js can't be geniuses in the PS?


----------



## Arioche (Aug 5, 2009)

lol, I didn't even see the link til someone pointed it out for me, and I'm not going to look inside because according to what they told me, I can tell I am going to rage. 



skycloud86 said:


> According to your system, I am. I wonder why Js can't be geniuses in the PS?


Or Fs? Because people's intelligence are _totally _determined by their personality types!
I'm and ENFP so I MUST be a bubbly, stupid, happy and one dimensional slut! Let me go blow bubbles, ride on the unicorns, give advice about relationships (because that's all us Fs are smart at! amirite?) and fail at math!


----------



## InvisibleJim (Jun 30, 2009)

Don't I remember reading somewhere that the most gifted types ENTP and INTJ; I know lets all play '*PIMP MY TYPE!*'

My type is so genius its off the Perseus chart, its geniusintergalactic.


----------



## Haruhi Suzumiya (Dec 24, 2009)

ENFP's are the people most common to be in gifted programs from experience. D:


----------



## Korvyna (Dec 4, 2009)

Apparently so. :crazy:


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

I don't believe so, no. Thx4asken! :crazy:


----------



## Linesky (Dec 10, 2008)

I want to join PIMP MY TYPE.

Plz gimme some sparkles.

So I can be genius. Or even MORE genius.


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

*Hove Actually*



Haruhi Suzumiya said:


> ENFP's are the people most common to be in gifted programs from experience. D:




*Hove actually*

(Sussex argot)

Only geniuses and human beings can Love


​


----------



## windex (Dec 24, 2009)

Absolutely not. I'm the farthest from it.


----------



## napoleon227 (Jan 17, 2010)

Definitely not!

But then, intelligence is overrated. Anyone who follows the news can see that.


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

Im a genius when i feel like being one.


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

What do I get for being a genius? It better not just be a smug sense of self, otherwise no thanks. Although I'd like to be a guest star on Pimp My Type. :laughing:


----------

